# Starrett scale incorrectly stamped



## Shadow77 (Aug 8, 2019)

About 45 years ago I bought a Starrett 150mm scale. 3 readings on it are correct. The 4th reading reads 10-20-10-20-50 etc. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## brino (Aug 8, 2019)

I have not seen that.

Welcome to the site!
-brino


----------



## kev74 (Aug 8, 2019)

I see the problem.  It says "mm" instead if "in."


----------



## benmychree (Aug 8, 2019)

That is quite strange --- !    I think they do the graduations by an etching process, likely also the figures and other markings.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 8, 2019)

Might be worth a fortune....

Welcome, and please show us what you've made with that special rule.

John


----------



## cbellanca (Aug 8, 2019)

Use the other end.


----------



## francist (Aug 8, 2019)

My Dad had a bunch of tape measures like that, the first foot always started at 2" for some reason....


----------



## darkzero (Aug 8, 2019)

matthewsx said:


> Might be worth a fortune....
> 
> Welcome, and please show us what you've made with that special rule.
> 
> John



Exactly!

Sell it on ebay as rare one of a kind!   

Try sending Starrett an email & see what they say. Perhaps they might send you a replacement? But if they ask for the old one back I would refuse but that's just me.


----------



## pstemari (Aug 8, 2019)

That's rather odd. The numbers run left to right when oriented vertically for all metric graduation styles in their catalog except for 35 and 35E, which are only available on the wider rigid rules. 







Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow77 (Aug 9, 2019)

darkzero said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Sell it on ebay as rare one of a kind!
> 
> Try sending Starrett an email & see what they say. Perhaps they might send you a replacement? But if they ask for the old one back I would refuse but that's just me.


I did contact Starrett & was told that their warranty is only good for a year-grin. They did not think that they would have any history about a batch of scales getting engraved incorrectly. Yes I do want to keep the old one.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 9, 2019)

That's a special rule that circumvents the "measure twice, cut once" rule.    I would definitely keep it as well.  Manufacturing mistakes are far more collectable tha the properly made items.


----------



## MontanaLon (Aug 22, 2019)

Man, that is worth a fortune, it is like the built in "sun got in my eyes" excuse for the machinist. Part doesn't measure to print? No problem.


----------

